# Urgent...urgent...urgent stuk on motorway



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Hi guy need urgent answers.

Was accelerating semi had and all acceleration stoped!

No gear selection. Managed to roll to hard shoulder now its in limp mode and i defo have gear 1.

Im a lil scared to take it back on motorway as i dont know if it will give ne any other gears and a46 doesn't have hard shoulder!


Please help should i take bk on motorway n see ???? Any ideas what tge issue could be?

I have no break down cover but an uncle live 15 miles away from here - if the car is ok to use on motoway?


Shall i risk it and take on motorway. ?


Verin


Just saw engine light on too!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Ok jus reversed in layby and tried driving.


No manual selection allowed. Only gear1 avail and trabsmisdion started choking after 3k revs. Refuses to upchange!!!!


Damn!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.

Sounds like it needs recovering to me, unless you are close to home.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Recover it, you might do further damage driving it.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Man I hate these topics!

Sorry to see you are having issues, Do you have a Cobb AP or something to see any error codes?


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like it's in limp mode.
You can join service and get instant cover if you need it recovered.

Updated: link the procedure for manually displaying ECU codes - displaying the codes resets the ECU, but it does *not* clear the codes.
You can do a manual reset too if needed, once you know what it is you are dealing with.

Protegimus


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

+1 Recover it, not worth the risk damaging anything else.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

RJJ said:


> +1 Recover it, not worth the risk damaging anything else.


+2 No point risking more damage, do the wrong thing and I hate to think what sort of bill you could end up with


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Prob a surprisingly easy fix... but also a slight chance something could have gone 'very' wrong... Recover it to a specialist (or dealer if under warranty) and fingers crossed it's the former of the two!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

As above and I hope you get back all right!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Cheers guys booking flat bed now. 


Car does go past 15 mph with making alllllll kindddddddsa noises!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What my is it?

Why no breakdown cover?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> What my is it?
> Why no breakdown cover?


April 2009 Adam.


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> Hi guy need urgent answers.
> 
> Was accelerating semi had and all acceleration stoped!
> 
> ...


what gear was you in and what power is your car sounds to me you have stripped a gear 3rd or 4th seen happen quite a bit


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Ok i was in 4th and i defo messed it up.

Now the interesting bit...... There was no f****** tow hook/ring thing!

I had it 6 /7 months ago at silverstone must have misplaced it unless sone else used it and didnt put it back.

Reverse gear packed up and i only have 5mph in gear 1 80% of the time. Drove it on a trailer which was 5 cm narrower than the car. Took the car to my uncles and got the mrs to pik me up. Just got home 15 mins ago.

Im jus glad its recovered and safe and now im home. I know the gearbox can be fixd/replaced.

Lesson learnt...... Guys check you tool kits! And make sure you have break down (and if you can warranty).

You want to hear the funniest thing? Was on my way home from picking it up at pwpros after fresh wrap! Wait until paul hears about this one he going to chukkle. Im assuming the newly wrapped car is off the road for 2-3 weeks! 


Great.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> Ok i was in 4th and i defo messed it up.
> 
> Now the interesting bit...... There was no f****** tow hook/ring thing!
> 
> ...


absolutely gutted for you brother couldnt believe it when i read this 

i hope its an easy fix 

she looked epic as you where leaving 

















​


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, sorry to hear this but glad you are now back home safe. It must be really scary to experience a breakdown like this on a motorway!

Hopefully it gets sorted soon. What sort of tune is your are at if you don't mind me asking? I've been noticing a few common failures especially among MY09s so just trying to see if there's a pattern.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Vast majority if failures are not tune related but are design issues with the box. So stuck solenoids and valve bodies, failed pressure sensors etc.

The original fear that was thrown around of circlips firing off and trashing boxes hasn't been as common as first thought.

Also the number of changed trans done on unmodified cars again highlights the fact that level of tune is less important than design factors.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad you got home safely, new wrap looks nice.

What's the plan now, taking to Nissan or one of the tuners?


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> Ok i was in 4th and i defo messed it up.
> 
> Now the interesting bit...... There was no f****** tow hook/ring thing!
> 
> ...


thats 4th gear stripped and all the bits of teeth dropped down on selector pack happened two me 2 weeks ago


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

paulock said:


> thats 4th gear stripped and all the bits of teeth dropped down on selector pack happened two me 2 weeks ago


What power are you running?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Im running linchfields stage4 my09, curclips done.

The plan now is to get :
Car towed to a tuner and gear box fixed
SRD 5th exhaust
Halo lights redone 


Sorted!


Every1 please note as soon as the car was on trailer 2police cars arrived , hands on guns approaching me and my mate. Started asking quik fire question after they realised i owned the car and nothing was wrong. First question..... ' after market exhausts pipes must be de-catted system? My reply.... Nope i have the cats in the system. At that point i knew this wasnt going to be a nice experience.

Went on to talk bout mods, numberplate, colour of car, check serial numbers etc etc. went and did same on recovery Van looking for prob with van too. Then dissapointedly cancelled backup cars!! So more were on the way.

Horrible (imho) guy fishing to f*** me over in that situation. No help at all just chip on shoulder guy.

I dont get that from police in slough, is that how they behave in wmids?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

OK all sorted. What an adventure this has been.

Some of you prob know I have been toying with the idea of moveing from linchfields to SVM.

Spoke to SVM (Amar) on SUNDAY (easter sunday!):

He has arranged his super low recovery guy to pick the car up from my uncles (TODAY)
Recovery guy will come with a TOW BAR/hook as mine is missing 
Car will be recovered to his unit where it will be locked up and secure. (TODAY - opening his unit for a little while to secure car)
They will work on the car wed/thurs when things are back to normal.
They will call me to discuss options/cost once the take the box apart

What more can I ask for? I didnt even need to arrange the recovery. Im very happy with this level of service and did not expect anything to be done until Tues. I very happy and hope Amar can quote me happy when he takes the box apart :chuckle:


:bowdown1:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> OK all sorted. What an adventure this has been.
> 
> Some of you prob know I have been toying with the idea of moveing from linchfields to SVM.
> 
> ...


Proper job !!

A nice ending to a no doubt stressful situation 

Sounds crazy what happened with the police


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> OK all sorted. What an adventure this has been.
> 
> Some of you prob know I have been toying with the idea of moveing from linchfields to SVM.
> 
> ...



You're more than welcome Verin, Glad SVM could help, don't worry your car will be in safe hands.:thumbsup:

Regards 

Amar


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Good effort Team SVM, sterling work :bowdown1:


----------



## V40TC (Dec 22, 2012)

I have no GTR and no hope of owning one , but reading this makes me realise that there are decent people with superb service still around.
SVM again and again come to the rescue on threads I read just to enjoy and see what people have done so I have no vested interest.
Amar/SVM I applaud you.
Vernier I hope your car is back up and running and not to wallet bending soon.
Regards Tony


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

cheers tony

Super service i got. I agree the breakdown is a bummer but to be honest I feel the GTR gave me more trouble free miles than any other car i have driven (considering my driving style). oddly the box wen pop when I wasnt driving it hard.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*pics*

TEST post: trying to upload images.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*pics.....*








































last few images trying to show the metalic effect (which you can only really see when the sun is out):






























BIG THANKS also to PWpro for the excellent wrap - ill post a seperate thred with better pics once i get the car back and drive it. Ill add my review about the wrap and workmanship, how the car was put back after wrap, the dyno in boot,rear and frotn doors etc etc. I think reviewing it after the wrap is a month old will show me what i need to see. from the 90 minutes i used the car yday - all good and plenty people breaking their necks!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, that's really nice of SVM! Props to them! I know how it feels when stuff like this happens to your P&J but everything does feel better when you can find someone decent to help.

That's a lovely wrap - I really like the yellow calipers too!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

was scary at first when i had no drive.... no hard shoulder.

I rolled from 75mph to 30 then a lorry rest layby thingy came. v lucky!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> was scary at first when i had no drive.... no hard shoulder.
> 
> I rolled from 75mph to 30 then a lorry rest layby thingy came. v lucky!


Be interested to know what's wrong or what caused it matey. I have the same MY car you as although I'm on only a Stage 1 tune so far...


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Will update you guys.

Most people hide their issues but i dont see the point in that. any information helps esp when it technical stuff.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> Will update you guys.
> 
> Most people hide their issues but i dont see the point in that. any information helps esp when it technical stuff.


:thumbsup: Liking your attitude mate. I don't hide my issues as well because I like to get help on it and I intend to do anything I can to fix it!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Was about to say that the yellow calipers don't go with the red, sort it out! Wrap looks good, can't fault Pauls work.

Haha I love how every Indian always has an Uncle round the corner!

Hope you get your issues sorted at a good price and let us know what went wrong bud.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

buzzysingh said:


> Haha I love how every Indian always has an Uncle round the corner!
> 
> .


A lot of us on here wouldn't get away with saying that


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*Indians...*

Lol @ round the coner but Very true.

I wanted to paint the calipers, old ones hard stonchio n looked messy. 

I was struggling to figureout what colour to do calipers was going to go bonkers like lime gree or light blue or orange. But i didnt want to pull any shine away from the wrap. So i went with yellow as they work with red always. 


I like the yellow calipers. And tbh ima go with a different colour in 3-6 months. For £120 (all 4 painted inc decals) you cannot complain! Plus changes the look of the car totally.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> A lot of us on here wouldn't get away with saying that


Alright calm down Mr PC.. It is true though!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> I was struggling to figureout what colour to do calipers was going to go bonkers like lime gree or light blue or orange. But i didnt want to pull any shine away from the wrap. So i went with yellow as they work with red always.


Lime green hey? Wait till you see what Paul does to my car in 4 weeks time....


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

buzzysingh said:


> Alright calm down Mr PC.. It is true though!


My tongue was firmly in my cheek. I was going to suggest an uncle on every corner, not around the corner


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Lol


My family arent in the convience store business......... They in clothing manufacturing


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Either clothing manufacturing, furniture manufacturing or convenience store... or if they don't fancy that.. then VAT fraud..

LOL.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Lol. What u doing to ur car?

Pm me? Im always excited to see/hear about mods. Mums the word.


u must be buzzing ......


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*updates*

OK so it on its way to SVM if not there already.


V
































:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Your GT-R has arrived safe and sound, I will contact you this week once we have determined the exact issue.

Kind Regards

Amar


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Good work for a Easter Sunday.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Same team that picked up my car, very nice people 

If things with mine ever do go wrong its nice to know I have Amars number on my phone :thumbsup:

Such good service even on a holiday weekend!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*more pics*

more pics from PW house. missing my car already 

hopefully it will be ready next week or so when we start getting sun shine.


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

Verinder1984 said:


> Im running linchfields stage4 my09, curclips done.
> 
> The plan now is to get :
> Car towed to a tuner and gear box fixed
> ...



typical police all ways got some sort of suspicion with out even having half a fact infront of them. must be a sad life all ways doubting every thing and looking for a reasen to nick some one and then seeming pist off when everting is straight


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Top service from SVM, I'm sure they'll have you back on the road soon enough!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I even had the police me home from further up my road saying I was speeding and overtook 4 cars and they have to chase me down, thing is there wasn't even a car ahead of me the entire way home as the roads are that quiet,after I got my speech about driving conditions and that I should be careful etc they started being more interested in the car and being polite

Sorry to hear about your car though,and great service by SVM!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Car looks very nice, will do all we can to get you back on the road asap
I will pop in to work 2moz to have a peep, 
KK


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Cheers KEV. 

Can wait to pop down see your set up, meet the svm team.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> Cheers KEV.
> 
> Can wait to pop down see your set up, meet the svm team.


Thank you Sir  I appreciate your consideration in team SVM.
Much is changing and I hope you like the service .
Lets get you back on the road

Can I say thankyou to Barry/Sue and Amar, You guys beyond a Job , Literally 24/7 Lol
:thumbsup:
kk


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear your car has developed a problem....sure it will be sorted quickly and you can enjoy the new wrap etc (looks spot on btw:thumbsup

Great service from the SVM team!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Car looks very nice, will do all we can to get you back on the road asap
> I will pop in to work 2moz to have a peep,
> KK


keep them grubby spanner hands off my lovely vinyl mister !! lol


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Lol. 

Paul can you email me about how best to wash?

Wax/buff what do i do? Im think about getting a mobile car washer sorted these guys take time and dont get too carried away with pressure washer.

I know the wrap is durable but i want it to look like it does now 12 months down the line.

P&Y get plenty love.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Paul can you email me about how best to wash?
> 
> ...


verin you just treat her the same as a painted car so jet wash - snow foam - polish - wax etc is all fine 

no special products required


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

pwpro said:


> keep them grubby spanner hands off my lovely vinyl mister !! lol


Will take good care ..:thumbsup:
kk


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Will take good care ..:thumbsup:
> kk


lol i know you will just tugging your chain


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope your on the road soon Verin.

Never dealt with SVM, but that is mighty fine service especially Easter Sunday. 

Really must say that's going the extra mile for the customer :thumbsup:

Painted calipers look good, think I may ask Paul to do mine, is the paint finish durable etc


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Cheers paul.

KK paul can talk- when i dropped my car to him it was welcomed by a little 5/6 year old girl with missing teeth and 6/7 snow balls. . . Pics to follow!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> Cheers paul.
> 
> KK paul can talk- when i dropped my car to him it was welcomed by a little 5/6 year old girl with missing teeth and 6/7 snow balls. . . Pics to follow!


Would this be the terror tot lol


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Yes!

My friend was laughing each time she threw snow on the car. This provoked her to do more


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

pwpro said:


> Would this be the terror tot lol


I hope your paying the tooth fairy Paul


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> Yes!
> 
> My friend was laughing each time she threw snow on the car. This provoked her to do more


if id have known she would have been told off !! bit late now though i suppose 



RJJ said:


> I hope your paying the tooth fairy Paul


ravin the front ones cost me a fortune lol

do you know a good dentist :chuckle:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Paul its all good fun.

I found it so funny how it happened i was laughing too. Laughing so much i couldnt tell her to stop.

I was clearing out the car glove box and heard two thuds i looked up, she smiles (toothless) and hit me with several premade snow balls. The shock of the attack was like a scene out of a comedy movie. Might be on your cctv!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Snowed Under












V


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> Paul its all good fun.
> 
> I found it so funny how it happened i was laughing too. Laughing so much i couldnt tell her to stop.
> 
> I was clearing out the car glove box and heard two thuds i looked up, she smiles (toothless) and hit me with several premade snow balls. The shock of the attack was like a scene out of a comedy movie. Might be on your cctv!


lol

when you put it like that i guess i can let her off 

she's a lovely girl with her dads character so i guess i must share the blame !!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

LOLZ


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bad luck with your gearbox, but great service from SVM on Easter weekend.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

cheers anders - needless to say wont be seeing you and the rest tomrow

Ace cafe meet im defo there!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

RJJ said:


> Hope your on the road soon Verin.
> 
> Never dealt with SVM, but that is mighty fine service especially Easter Sunday.
> 
> ...



Soz didnt answer your question.... Yes the paint was durable during the 90 mins i used the car! Most caliper paint is durable (i painted my porsche ones red and kept that car a year) looked like brand new everytime i washed it.)

If you want to be very picky i suggest clear lacquer coat AFTER sticking decals on. 

The painted calipers give the wheels a more glossy/glassy finish. Pics dont do it justice .


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Verinder


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

update:

box has come out and we know what the problem is.

looking to see what caused the issue and if any other parts are effected. I have confirmed that Amar can update/post once he know exactly whats going on and include pics.

cheers guys


(hope it not my driving style)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Update*

Ok Just to keep you all informed...

Even though it was Bank Holiday yesterday, Gavin came in to work (Thanks) and removed the Gearbox out of Verin's GT-R.




























Upon initial inspection we have found that the Fork Selector Gear had broken into several pieces.....





























The box will be stripped down further today to see if we can find what caused the problem and to see what other damage has occurred. We will keep you updated.

Regards

Amar


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow...that is scary. Would be interested to know what could've caused that. Again, I am very impressed by the level of service offered by SVM - clearly shows how you guys put your customers as no. 1


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Great work guys, a real shame the NHPCs can't seem to be anywhere near as efficient as this. The dealers have a lot to learn from the top independents like SVM and Litchfields. Customer satisfaction is a real priority with the independents . :clap:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1st - reverse gear selector ring?

Dodson do a replacement part I think. 

Hopefully not much else damaged by those pieces flying around.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> 1st - reverse gear selector ring?
> 
> Dodson do a replacement part I think.
> 
> Hopefully not much else damaged by those pieces flying around.


*4th gear selector ring*,
We also have an oil feed pipe to the 4wd coupling crushed by the rotating debris ....and a little more damage.
We are supposed to be closed today (as we all worked good Friday) However 
Customers come first 
More pics asap
kk


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting you (SVM) guys and cars at Llanbedr later this month. :thumbsup:


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

ouch. im guessing it was a snowball that caused it? all the evidence has melted? How much is that going to cost to repair? looks expensive..


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

perrin21 - THANKS! we dont know price etc yet should know by tomorrow. SVM really have been working on it with ZERO delay.

lol @ snowball


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

have to say!!!!great customer service from you guys:clap:maybe a few HPC could learn from that ,but not holding my breath.!!!!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> perrin21 - THANKS! we dont know price etc yet should know by tomorrow. SVM really have been working on it with ZERO delay.
> 
> lol @ snowball


if it turns out to be snow ball related i will ensure tayla has a severe reprimand


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> perrin21 - THANKS! we dont know price etc yet should know by tomorrow. SVM really have been working on it with ZERO delay.
> 
> lol @ snowball


It must have been a weekend for GTR malfunctions, im sure you heard mine has broken too. Being fixed tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Update*

A few more updates of the damage, Gonna be a late evening today as trying to source parts ASAP in order to get Verin back on the road.























































Try not to worry too much Verin, we will get that smile back on your face ! :thumbsup:

Regards

Amar


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Amar

I just can't believe you stripped the gearbox on poor Verin's bonnet. 

Look at all the scratches you've put in it!!


Joking apart, top level of service. :thumbsup:

Hope it dosen't work out too expensive.

Satan



[email protected] said:


> A few more updates of the damage, Gonna be a late evening today as trying to source parts ASAP in order to get Verin back on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

Satan said:


> Amar
> 
> I just can't believe you stripped the gearbox on poor Verin's bonnet.
> 
> ...


Just chuck them on the orange car next to it. I'm sure the owner would not mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Lee35 said:


> Just chuck them on the orange car next to it. I'm sure the owner would not mind.


Funny Lee 

Thats no way to talk about your lovely GT-R :chuckle:

Regards


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Lee35 said:


> Just chuck them on the orange car next to it. I'm sure the owner would not mind.


Haha


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

Lee35 said:


> Just chuck them on the orange car next to it. I'm sure the owner would not mind.


Just to confirm the orange car is mine. I was just having a little joke with Amar.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow that damage looks pretty bad... who was your tuner? This is assuming your car is tuned of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Lee35 said:


> Just to confirm the orange car is mine. I was just having a little joke with Amar.


oops to late the bonnet space is all mine :thumbsup:, the red one is now full and messy lol the wrap's with be ok, won't they ?
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Wow that damage looks pretty bad... who was your tuner? This is assuming your car is tuned of course.


Not a tuner issue imo
kk


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Not a tuner issue imo
> kk


Looks like Verinder hasn't been taking foot off accelerator between gear changes


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Satin - LOL


i actually looked at the pics twice before reading the rest of your post!!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Only just seen this thread. Sorry to hear about your gearbox Verin. Good work though by SVM.
Interested to hear how so much damage occurred.

Your car was the 2nd out of Marshalls on April 9th after mine.
Oh, and your original tow eye was snapped in half!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Massive thumbs up for SVM, great service!

Any ideas what has caused it?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Paul - i Need a new tow eye! Hope there easy to find


Wel know on cost some time tomorrow just souring parts.


I run stage 4 litchfields but i dont think its a tuning issue. Maybe driving style issue? I do love putting it in manual and bliping thru the gears when i have admirers  now its RED it only lasted 90 mins in my hands.


V


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Can't see that being driving style mate, we all like to rattle up and down the box. It also looks after each shift so there's no way of really messing a gear change up and damaging cogs, I.e. crunching gears like you can do in a clutch pedal operated manual. 

I stripped 5th in my old Noble a few years back. Wasn't even giving it any beans. It just Turne dout to be a weak part : ( meant I got better box and some m400 linkage to boot though lol. 

Glad to see ur baby is in good hands and on its way to recovery so quickly fella


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> Can't see that being driving style mate, we all like to rattle up and down the box. It also looks after each shift so there's no way of really messing a gear change up and damaging cogs, I.e. crunching gears like you can do in a clutch pedal operated manual.
> 
> I stripped 5th in my old Noble a few years back. Wasn't even giving it any beans. It just Turne dout to be a weak part : ( meant I got better box and some m400 linkage to boot though lol.
> 
> Glad to see ur baby is in good hands and on its way to recovery so quickly fella


I also had a M12 3R , great we yoke !


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Yea.

Actually now you mention it......

6-7 weeks ago i was going round a corner dropped it in second. But it went in first. Redlined like hell until it slowed down n i put it bk into second.

On down change can u red line it???? I had it in NNN.

I thought it was odd but was caught off guard because the auto decided to drop it into second, and i manually press down at same time , hence gear 1 error.

Amar /kev any thoughts on this? (It red lined for about a second n then slowed down enough for it to change to second) car did not like it but smal amount of red line sure cant cause this?


----------



## F1_MWG (Jan 21, 2013)

Verinder1984 said:


> Yea.
> 
> Actually now you mention it......
> 
> ...


More likely to do damage to you engine than gearbox, I changed up from redline in 4th gear to 3rd instead of 5th about 8 years ago, smashed my engine to bits but my gearbox was fine. Obviously manual box and total driver error! Very expensive and embarrassing!!


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

Verin - just read through your post and thread - gutted for you that the GTR has suffered such damage, but it looks like the car is in very capable hands and that SVM are pulling out all the stops to get you back on the road. Hope the cost is manageable and you are back up and running soon.

Great service from SVM and working over the holiday to get you sorted. Nissan would be better off outsourcing their GTR work to places like SVM and Litchfield for a better experience all round.:thumbsup:

My own GTR came to a halt recently with what I hope is a less serious issue and its reassuring that we have such great independent backup from the likes of SVM etc.

*Great wrap by the way* - wish PWPRO were nearer to me!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*you cnt be that far away?*

W4RPD where are you based?

Im in slough Drove 3 hours to take it to PW (DURING the HEAVY SNOW 2 weeks ago!)

my GTR is my pride and joy - the paint work was mint (as i resprayed 60% of the car a while back) and there was no way I was getting it wrapped with anyone else and risking the horror stories I hear about. I am very picky to detail and will be added a review on my wrap in about 3-4 weeks time - this will give people a honest / picky review!

Its a mission you just need to do if your serious about wrapping it. The quality of work from PW is 100% and the choice of colour is mind blowing! infact I chose my colour when I got there to drop the car off!

V





W4RPD said:


> Verin - just read through your post and thread - gutted for you that the GTR has suffered such damage, but it looks like the car is in very capable hands and that SVM are pulling out all the stops to get you back on the road. Hope the cost is manageable and you are back up and running soon.
> 
> Great service from SVM and working over the holiday to get you sorted. Nissan would be better off outsourcing their GTR work to places like SVM and Litchfield for a better experience all round.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Verinder1984 said:


> Yea.
> 
> Actually now you mention it......
> 
> ...


it may sound bad and especially the surprise of it but as far as gearbox abuse goes that action should be well within design spec. not to mention there wouldn't be a single GTR that wouldn't eventually have the same gearbox issue


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Thats what i thought so i never really worried about it. Just mentioned it on here for second opinion.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

As far as I'm aware red lining the car on the ODD OCCASION is not damaging as:
1. It has a built in rev limiter
2. The car itself would not let you downshift unless it was "safe".

Try downshifting from 2nd at a decent speed to 1st and the gear light will blink meaning it won't allow it.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong!




Verinder1984 said:


> Yea.
> 
> Actually now you mention it......
> 
> ...


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> As far as I'm aware red lining the car on the ODD OCCASION is not damaging as:
> 1. It has a built in rev limiter
> 2. The car itself would not let you downshift unless it was "safe".
> 
> ...


If the gearbox is in R mode then the car will redline and not upshift itself.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

your right it does blink but on the 1 occasion it didnt! it acted like it was in R mode.

I think the car already decided to drop it and then I dropped it at same time - trick the systme. 

unless i had it in R mode but to be honest not my style - i dont use R mode often.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

R35 Boxer said:


> If the gearbox is in R mode then the car will redline and not upshift itself.


Sorry was talking about downshifting.

Yes in R you must shift. However we all know that sometimes we get a bit too excited by the feeling of the acceleration and forget to upshift but the rev limiter kicks in! It's a safety limit put in so I'm under the assumption it's not a true "red line"?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> your right it does blink but on the 1 occasion it didnt! it acted like it was in R mode.
> 
> I think the car already decided to drop it and then I dropped it at same time - trick the systme.
> 
> unless i had it in R mode but to be honest not my style - i dont use R mode often.


As far as I'm aware it will not downshift in R unless it is safe to do so. Someone please correct me. If not I'll be posting tomorrow with a broken gearbox for trying it.. haha.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Redlining the engine has bugger all to do with the box.

Something has shit it self inside the box. Probably nothing you've done or could have done about it.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone thought to suggest that the car being ragged by the previous owner may have weakened the gearbox? Let's face it, the thing was not in A1 condition when the current owner purchased it. Without trawling through the entire thread I seem to remember that one drive shaft had snapped. Not quite fitting in the 'one careful owner' category to my mind.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151631-help-please-read-your-help-needed.html


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Cheers tazz - something it rather forget!

Previous owner left the car standard. so if tracking a standard car is a problem then shouldnt we all worry? Iv only tracked mine once and im sure in the space of 7-8 months it cant have been tracked more than what manufactures intended.

The driveshaft (front left) needed replacing. I dont think the box would have taken a hit. Unless inpact to the front wing can cause these things? Needless to say i spent close to 10k putting everything back normal before modding the car. Several (hpc) inspections and reconmendations of what needs doing then doing them myself via tuners/after market!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> Cheers tazz - something it rather forget!


I'm sure you would but the point I was trying to make is that if a car has a broken drive shaft it would suggest to me it has been abused in some way and that other weaknesses caused by that abuse may now have come to light.

Credit due to you for sticking with it and keeping it though:thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Oh i get you. 

The broken drive shaft was from impact damage. The guy who sold it really did litterally paint it n sell it on!

Something manchester hpc should have checked but didnt. 

So the broken drive shaft was at the front left where the wing hit the wall.

That whole thing was kind of a blessing in disguise - otherwise i wouldnt have modded n prob moved to 911TT and looking to move to r8 or old lambo. All wrong moves imo. Plus learned that gtr parts are 75% cheaper on ebay! Just takes time finding them.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Broken drive shaft from impact damage, I wonder if that was done in 4th gear and caused some shock back to the transmission which weakened the gear selector?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

now you talking! It is possible.

Ill speak to Amar bout this. could save alot of unnecessary panic from the 'worriers'


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Grimson said:


> Broken drive shaft from impact damage, I wonder if that was done in 4th gear and caused some shock back to the transmission which weakened the gear selector?


I reckon that's a good call mate. But then I'm no expert lol.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> Cheers tazz - something it rather forget!
> 
> Previous owner left the car standard. so if tracking a standard car is a problem then shouldnt we all worry? Iv only tracked mine once and im sure in the space of 7-8 months it cant have been tracked more than what manufactures intended.
> 
> The driveshaft (front left) needed replacing. I dont think the box would have taken a hit. Unless inpact to the front wing can cause these things? Needless to say i spent close to 10k putting everything back normal before modding the car. Several (hpc) inspections and reconmendations of what needs doing then doing them myself via tuners/after market!


hope you got a good deal on the car bro!!!10k to put right


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Looks like Verinder hasn't been taking foot off accelerator between gear changes


Are you supposed to? Nobody told me this ....


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> Yea.
> 
> Actually now you mention it......
> 
> ...


This happened to me when I first upgraded my gearbox software at litchfield and I posted but nobody took me seriously and said it was my driving and not a bug. I've been more careful since but I can relate to your concern. Mine just revved its nuts off for a few seconds until i selected 2nd. Worried me at the time though. Maybe the gearbox software should be checked.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Perrin. Dude. You worry to much. 

Unclench


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

perrin21 said:


> Are you supposed to? Nobody told me this ....


Lol, think he was joking fella. Flat changes is a massive part of the R35. Even partial throttle pull always are feel fun as you don't need to lift off when changing gear : )

Relax and Carr on enjoying!!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> Are you supposed to? Nobody told me this ....


Only joking, but it would have been funny to watch your car kangeroo down the street as you try timing accelerator with flappy paddles


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Only joking, but it would have been funny to watch your car kangeroo down the street as you try timing accelerator with flappy paddles


Your right it would look f'ing hilarious lol. Don't think Perrin would be happy with you though.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Lol @ foot off accelerator.

I got litchfields software. Im sacred to try it again.

My understanding is you cnt down change if dangerous for the car. But at that moment it did down change too early. 

Might try it when i go svm's .


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Any news on the car Verinder?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Being fixed. 

Parts sourced everything. 

My halo headlights sub n amp install , auto mirrors might delay things by a day but car should be ready at some point next week.

When i pick the car up ill let amar or kev conclude the tread on their opinions about why it broke / if it could be prevented etc. ill conclude it with my review of their service. Remember i have never met these guys or used svm in the past.

Then ill open 2 new threds (wrap review & amp n sub review )


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice to hear everything is back on track Verinder  Those guys at SVM are definitely very helpful and passionate about GTRs!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Just like to say it was a pleasure meeting Verinder (and family) Today face to Face, He collected His GT-R earlier today and had a good chat with him. Explained that there was no particular reason that the gearbox had let go where it had. It's very easy to say "it was this or it was that" but sometimes these things just happen.

Anyway I hope he enjoys the good times in his GT-R

Regards

Amar


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Well done Amar for getting him back on the road so quickly :bowdown1:

Enjoy the car mate and stay safe.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Well done Amar for getting him back on the road so quickly :bowdown1:
> 
> Enjoy the car mate and stay safe.


Thanks, But a Team effort by all at SVM  Being part of a good team is what it is all about.

Regards

Amar


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

So what did it cost in the end?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> So what did it cost in the end?


Anyone???:nervous:


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Anyone???:nervous:


sssshhh its a secret. Wait for yours to go and you will find out for yourself. Some will say its not expensive but others will say its excessive. Who knows. its all relative. I wish id not asked to be honest as its always an ignored question.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

LOL- it was about the same cheap set of alloys with new rubber!

Iv been busy with work last week or so and looking to review the SVM service and PWpro wrap very soon

The reason why im waiting 2-3 weeks is I want to ensure the wrap is holding up ok before I review it and same with the gear box. 

I will be posting later today!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> LOL- it was about the same cheap set of alloys with new rubber!
> 
> Iv been busy with work last week or so and looking to review the SVM service and PWpro wrap very soon
> 
> ...


Nice one Verin,

Saw you car at SVM the day you collected it. Looks superb! Ifact that was the colour that enticed me to go and visit Paul - PWPro, but the Matt Satin Red won the fight in the end! 

Just quiet keen to know what sort of cost the repair to your gearbox was. As Perrin said, don't really know why everyone goes quiet at this question???:nervous:

But I am glad it only cost you £499 to repair - (Halfords offer on 15 inch TSW wheels with Nankang Rubber) :thumbsup:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

2k?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

bhp said:


> 2k?


Depends on the rubber!


----------

